# Jackie at 13 weeks



## 48496

Just thought I would share some pictures of our girl. Our supposedly pb gsd, lol!! I hope she's just a reverse mask or maskless gsd, but I'm not really an expert on the subject. I've looked at countless pictures and I've come to the conclusion that I love my smart puppy anyway and I'll always wonder about her, lol!! At least she's unique.


----------



## Dennq

She is beautiful and looks so happy. Don't worry her colours will change as she grows older.


----------



## paulag1955

She's super cute!


----------



## PupperLove

Everything about her looks like a GSD to me, but her coloring is very unique! She's got the ears, the body, the face. I can't wait to see what she looks like as she grows up!


----------



## Lorelei

That third pic cracks me up!
Such a pretty girl!


----------



## KZoppa

i still think she's a PB. She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## 48496

Yeah, we don't usually let her chew on Samantha's slipper, but it was keeping her occupied so I could get a good picture. Then we took it away, lol.


----------



## Veronica1

Pretty pretty girl!


----------



## bianca

Awww she is adorable!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

she is soooooooo cute !!


----------



## LaRen616

IMHO she looks like a GSD/Husky mix.

She has white gloves on her paws and a white tip on her tail. It reminds me of my Rogue, he also has little white gloves and a white tip on his tail. I have seen several GSD/Husky mixes and she honestly looks like one to me. If not then maybe a panda GSD.


----------



## LaRen616

Here are some pictures of GSD/Husky mixes



















This one kind of reminds me of my Rogue, see the white gloves on his paws


----------



## LaRen616

This is my GSD/Husky mix, you can see his white glove paws on his front legs and the white tip on his tail


----------



## LaRen616




----------



## Cluemanti

Very unique, I would say she might have a tiny bit husky in her, but definitely not half.


----------



## Shepherd Mom

She is beautiful. I am no expert either but do agree some husky shows up but not much, just enough to make her a very beautiful and special little girl.

Can't wait to see what she looks like when she grows up. Please keep us updated with lots of pictures of course


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

She may be a reverse mask, a good standing side shot would help determin based on her structure. 

Whether she is a PB with reverse mask or a high mix of GSD and husky or not, she is darling.


----------



## 48496

Thanks everyone! And thanks for all the pictures! I'll try to get a standing side shot of her this afternoon when my girls get home from school. They might have to help hold her still.


----------



## LaRen616




----------



## 48496

Ok, here are some die pictures of Jackie. They're not that good, she didn't want to stand up, lol!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

She is cute, but I dought she is pure, I see Husky in her as well.


----------



## LaRen616

I see Husky in her too.

She is absolutely beautiful. If she is a GSD/Husky mix, they are amazing. I grew up with a female GSD/Husky mix named Kota, she's 12 years old now and she is the most beautiful, smart, protective, fast, most gentle dog ever.

My GSD/Husky mix Rogue is also wonderful. He is very smart, catches on quick, sweet, serious but playful and protective. 

I love the GSD breed and I will always have one but I wouldn't mind having another GSD/Husky mix as well.


----------



## APBTLove

She is gorgeous... and even if she looked like a PB B&T GSD there is NO way to be 100% certain without documented ancestors.. Enjoy her, she looks like a special dog.


----------



## HeidiW

She is so cute!!! She may have white shepherd in her mixed with regular black tan sometimes they can look lighter.


----------



## 48496

They did say there was white shepherd in her family. I'm so anxious to see how she's going to end up looking. I'll post pics along the way!


----------



## 48496

Lol, I just noticed that I put "die" pictures instead of "side" pictures. Geez, and I hadn't even had anything to drink, lol!


----------



## ericamarkwardt

Oh, my gosh! This looks so much like my puppy! We were told she was a gsd/husky mix


----------



## philabusta

Hi! My name is Phil... I realize this is an old, old thread! But I am adopting a pup and she looks somewhat similar to little Jackie. I thought she was part husky at first (the shelter said so...) but I suspect she may be all GSD. Maskless Cream Sable... What do y'all think??


----------



## charger

littlebit722 said:


> Just thought I would share some pictures of our girl. Our supposedly pb gsd, lol!! I hope she's just a reverse mask or maskless gsd, but I'm not really an expert on the subject. I've looked at countless pictures and I've come to the conclusion that I love my smart puppy anyway and I'll always wonder about her, lol!! At least she's unique.


pretty cute !!


----------



## Deb

Arwen still looks shepherd husky to me.


----------



## naidu

littlebit722 said:


> Just thought I would share some pictures of our girl. Our supposedly pb gsd, lol!! I hope she's just a reverse mask or maskless gsd, but I'm not really an expert on the subject. I've looked at countless pictures and I've come to the conclusion that I love my smart puppy anyway and I'll always wonder about her, lol!! At least she's unique.


buddy i got the same too mine 2mnths 7 days


----------



## naidu

littlebit722 said:


> Ok, here are some die pictures of Jackie. They're not that good, she didn't want to stand up, lol!


could u send more pics of ur girl right now i have to see how did my boy comes?


----------



## GSD Owner 2022

littlebit722 said:


> Just thought I would share some pictures of our girl. Our supposedly pb gsd, lol!! I hope she's just a reverse mask or maskless gsd, but I'm not really an expert on the subject. I've looked at countless pictures and I've come to the conclusion that I love my smart puppy anyway and I'll always wonder about her, lol!! At least she's unique.




This is Molly she a GSD but with a rare color like Jackie. Both her parents are PB GSD only two out the litter came out like this.


----------

